# Wer wird der neue Superstar?



## xontroulis-rocks (7. Mai 2011)

Nicht jeder guckt es und nicht jeder mag es. Trotzdem kann man ja mal sagen wer wohl der neue Superstar werden wird. Ich bin für das nette Mädchen, denn ich habe sie gerade singen gehört und die Stimme ist echt gut


----------



## Dracun (7. Mai 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt?? Is mir scheiß egal wer von den beiden in 2 Wochen wieder vom Erdboden verschluckt ist. Ich mag diese Retorten Scheiß Möchtegern Musiker net


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2011)

Du solltest die Abstimmungsmöglichkeit "Ist mir egal" einfügen. Die überwältigende Mehrheit dieses Forums wird nämlich genau so abstimmen.
Ansonsten kannst du den Thread auch gleich löschen lassen, da er mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit in einem Flamewar endet.


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2011)

Ich habe keine Ahnung der Pietro oder wer Sarah sein soll.


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Ich kenn beide nicht aber Sarah ist ein schöner Name, also Sarah


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Mai 2011)

So, ich hab mir erlaubt die 3. Möglichkeit "mir egal" einzubauen.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (7. Mai 2011)

Habe ich nichts dagegen


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Mai 2011)

Es gewinnt doch eh die Person, welche RTL schon vorher ausgewählt hat.

Was mich eigentlich eher stört ist, dass die "Gewinner" nicht mal wirklich Zeit bekommen sich bekannt zu machen. Halbwertszeit der Gewinner: 0,5 - 1 Jahr. Warum macht man nicht alle 2 Jahre diese Suche nach dem nächsten "Superstar", "Top Model" oder das was sonst noch jährlich gesucht wird.


----------



## Lakor (7. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Es gewinnt doch eh die Person, welche RTL schon vorher ausgewählt hat.
> 
> Was mich eigentlich eher stört ist, dass die "Gewinner" nicht mal wirklich Zeit bekommen sich bekannt zu machen. Halbwertszeit der Gewinner: 0,5 - 1 Jahr. Warum macht man nicht alle 2 Jahre diese Suche nach dem nächsten "Superstar", "Top Model" oder das was sonst noch jährlich gesucht wird.



Würde nicht viel ändern denke ich. Die würden genauso schnell wieder von der Bühne verschwinden.

Das einzige was sich ändern würde, wäre dass die Sender jetzt die Möglichkeit haben eine "Wir rufen das von vor 2 Jahren noch intensiver ins Gedächtnis zurück und verdienen mit einer Revival Show Geld" Show zu machen  

Wenn es nach mir geht braucht sowas gar nicht mehr stattzufinden.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Es gewinnt doch eh die Person, welche RTL schon vorher ausgewählt hat.
> 
> Was mich eigentlich eher stört ist, dass die "Gewinner" nicht mal wirklich Zeit bekommen sich bekannt zu machen. Halbwertszeit der Gewinner: 0,5 - 1 Jahr. Warum macht man nicht alle 2 Jahre diese Suche nach dem nächsten "Superstar", "Top Model" oder das was sonst noch jährlich gesucht wird.



Weil ihnen der "Superstar" egal ist.
Sie wollen nur hohe Einschaltqouten und geile Sprüche und natürlich kleine idiotische "krüppel"(so würde RTL sie wahrscheinlich bezeichnen) die die "besseren" Menschen amüsieren.

Leider ist RTL damit ja erfolgreich. :/


----------



## yves1993 (7. Mai 2011)

Mir egal weil Mainstream Bullshitfabrik die eh nur einige Wochen Hype auslöst und dann meistens total verschwindet.


----------



## Piti49 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auf Sarahs Seite und verfolge es mit meiner kleinen Schwester eigentlich jedes Wochenende.

Ich denke eher das DSDS als Sprungbrett dient und nicht als direkter Einstieg in die volle Erfolgsbahn

Schaut euch Kelly Clarkson an, sie hat bei der Amerikanischen Version von DSDS gewonnen und wurde ein Weltstar.
NoAngels haben sich sehr lange gehalten und man sieht heute immer mal wieder eine von ihnen. 

Ich empfinde diese Staffel auch ganz anders. Aber das wird wohl bei jedem wieder immer drauf ankommen, denn alle Jahre hab ich es nicht gesehen. 
Nur die ersten beiden oder so vor 10 Jahren ^^


Und vergesst nicht es dient zur Unterhaltung und dies schaffen sie ja anscheinend sehr gut. Alleine die Tatsache das viele hier angeblich kein Interesse haben aber sich über die Echtheit der Entscheidungen Gedanken gemacht haben zeigt dies.
Auch wenn nur minimal aber es wurde damit abgelenkt 

Einen schönen Abend noch und drückt Sarah die Daumen


----------



## Felix^^ (7. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD2LRROpph0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


^this


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das DSDS als Sprungbrett dient und nicht als direkter Einstieg in die volle Erfolgsbahn



Joa so kann man das sehen, dem würde ich zustimmen.

Die meisten DSDS, Topmodel usw. sieht man halt danach nie wieder. Manche schaffen es aber auch als Moderatoren oder Buchschreiber oder sonstige Skandale, in der Öffentlichkeit zu bleiben. Ob das gut ist, ist ne andere Frage. ^^
Meistens bleiben es halt doch B-Promis, die kein Mensch braucht.

Und DSDS guck ich mir sowieso nicht mehr an, am Anfang war es ja vllt ganz nett, aber bereits nach der zweiten Staffel guckt man es nicht mehr, weil das System immer total durchschaubar ist. Und mehr als Leute vorgeführt werden, ist es nicht im Kern.

Oder wie Serdar Somuncu sagen würde: Asis verhalten sich wie Asis, damit Asis zuhause sich darüber freuen können.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir erlaubt die 3. Möglichkeit "mir egal" einzubauen.


Bau bitte noch im 2. Teil ein "mir egal" oder "woher soll ich das wissen", "was geht mich das an" ein.
Denn so geht die Abstimmung nicht korrekt.

Und ich würde noch einen neuen Bereich einbauen.
x Bin ich jetzt IOM der BILD? 

ps. 
Hatte auch mal anfangs DSDS geguckt - sind wirklich paar gut Talente dabei.
Nur wenn die quasi von Sendern , wie RTL, lediglich zum Füllen der eigenen Kasse und für Schlagzeilen ausgebotet werden ...
hat mein Interesse sehr stark nachgelassen.
Nein Danke! 
Schade um schon so manches verheizte Talent.

greetz


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (7. Mai 2011)

Wie kann denn einem egal sein ob die ein Paar sind bzw bleiben?


----------



## Fuhunter (7. Mai 2011)

10€ drauf, dass übermorgen keiner mehr weiss, wer das ist!


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß es ja jetzt schon nicht


----------



## Asayur (7. Mai 2011)

Der einzige der hier wieder Superstar wird, ist der allseits bekannte Bohlen, das ist der einzige der Profit draus schlägt und noch länger berühmt bleibt.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2011)

Fuhunter schrieb:


> 10&#8364; drauf, dass übermorgen keiner mehr weiss, wer das ist!


Übermorgen komme ich wieder - dann will ich meine Kohle sehen! 

wenn nicht ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuhunter (7. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Übermorgen komme ich wieder - dann will ich meine Kohle sehen!



öhhhmmmmm......FUCK!


----------



## Asayur (7. Mai 2011)

xontroulis-rocks schrieb:


> Wie kann denn einem egal sein ob die ein Paar sind bzw bleiben?


Ganz Ehrlich? Mir ist es so Sch**** Egal wer mit wem und wann mit wo, aber ... naja ... ich Wetter hier lieber nicht über RTL und Co. und den "Wert" diverser Sendungen, sonst krieg ich noch einen Pickel im
Gesicht.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Egal wer mit wem *und wann mit wo*, ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke .. einfach köstlich (sorry).

Gute Nacht Euch und gn8 Topic (?)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Mai 2011)

Ich guck mir bei DSDS wenn dann nur die Castings an, die sind in der Regel noch lustig. Der Rest dagegen interessiert mich 'nen feuchten Fliegenschiss.


----------



## Asayur (8. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerne, war absicht ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die ganze Sendung erbärmlich. Es geht nicht darum, den Gesang zu beurteilen, sondern darum, die Leute niederzumachen. Mit den paar, die dann ganz passabel singen können, verdient Bohlen noch ein paar Millionen, bis auch die ausgepresst sind. Kelly Clarkson ist die absolut einzige Ausnahme von mittlerweile tausenden Finalisten. Die kann allerdings auch wirklich singen.

Ich weiß noch, als mal so ein Kerl vor Nervosität beim Casting Pinkeltropfen hinterlassen hatte. Peinlich, klar, aber er konnte ansich gar nicht so schlecht singen. Aber darauf wurde gar nicht erst eingegangen... der wurde öffentlich zur Schau gestellt und konnte sich wohl bei seinen Kollegen nie wieder blicken lassen (übrigens hab ich das nur auf YT gesehen). Sagt eigentlich alles zu der Sendung.


----------



## Yaralin (8. Mai 2011)

tv braucht kein mensch.. is nur verdummung...


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Yaralin schrieb:


> tv braucht kein mensch.. is nur verdummung...



PC-Spiele allerdings ebenso.


----------



## Deanne (8. Mai 2011)

Hm, schwierig... Pest oder Cholera?

Guckt das eigentlich noch irgendwer? Farblose Kandidaten, ein nerviger Moderator und Dieter Bohlen sieht aus wie eine alte Ledertasche und redet einen Scheiss, dass sich mir die Fußnägel hochrollen.


----------



## EspCap (8. Mai 2011)

Yaralin schrieb:


> tv braucht kein mensch.. is nur verdummung...



Würde ich nicht pauschal sagen. Auf 99% des Programms der dt. Privatsender trifft das aber wohl zu, ja.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Mai 2011)

Ist mir egal, gucke sowas nicht, kenne die noch nicht mal und nach 2 Tagen kennt sie eh keiner mehr.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (8. Mai 2011)

Also wenn man sich mal das Niveau der Leute anschaut, egal ob in Foren wie Buffed oder Spielen wie WoW, kann mir doch keiner sagen, dass es höher ist als das welches im Fernsehen.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> PC-Spiele allerdings ebenso.



Naja, in Kriegsspielen lerne ich Militärische Taktiken.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, in Kriegsspielen lerne ich Militärische Taktiken.



Oh, Kriegsspiele. Beim Thema Verdummung fällt mir da gerade Modern Warfare 2 ein... triefender, unreflektierter Patriotismus. ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> PC-Spiele allerdings ebenso.



Im Endeffekt dient beides der Unterhaltung und das sehe ich nicht als eine Verdummung an. Obwohl man sich über manche Sachen sicherlich aufregen kann...


----------



## Deanne (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt dient beides der Unterhaltung und das sehe ich nicht als eine Verdummung an. Obwohl man sich über manche Sachen sicherlich aufregen kann...



Kein Unterhaltungsmedium führt zu "Verdummung", wenn man es richtig einsetzt. PC-Spiele machen Spaß und lenken vom Alltag ab, man sollte aber nicht zu sehr in ihnen versinken. Die Flimmerkiste kann sogar bildungsfördernd sein, wenn man die richtigen Sendungen anschaut und es mit dem Konsum nicht übertreibt.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Oh, Kriegsspiele. Beim Thema Verdummung fällt mir da gerade Modern Warfare 2 ein... triefender, unreflektierter Patriotismus. ^^



War natürlich mehr Spass. Gerade in Shootern lernt man nicht wirklich was.
Aber ich glaub bei sowas wie "Men of War", die extrem realistisch gemacht sind und sich auch entsprechend zäh spielen, kann man schon paar Sachen "mitnehmen". 
Z.b. wenn man mit einem Mörser eine Flak ausschaltet, weil diese die eigene Infanterie zersiebt hätte, wäre man einfach drauflosgerannt. Dann benutzt man panzerbrechende Munition um irgendeine Panzerung zu knacken, ein Soldat bekommt ne Spritze gesetzt, damit er nicht abnippelt, etc. pp.

Inwieweit solches "Wissen" jetzt natürlich fürs Leben nützlich ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

edit: zu langsam ^^



Deanne schrieb:


> Kein Unterhaltungsmedium führt zu "Verdummung", wenn man es richtig einsetzt. PC-Spiele machen Spaß und lenken vom Alltag ab, man sollte aber nicht zu sehr in ihnen versinken. Die Flimmerkiste kann sogar bildungsfördernd sein, wenn man die richtigen Sendungen anschaut und es mit dem Konsum nicht übertreibt.




 ^this


----------



## Thoor (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn atomarer Müll die Halbwertszeit von sogenannten "Stars" und "Topmodels" hätte, hätten wir einen Haufen Problem weniger.

In dem Sinne: 

Ich will Mädchen, Möppse und Millionen, mich soll der Bohlen hohlen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kein Unterhaltungsmedium führt zu "Verdummung", wenn man es richtig einsetzt. PC-Spiele machen Spaß und lenken vom Alltag ab, man sollte aber nicht zu sehr in ihnen versinken. Die Flimmerkiste kann sogar bildungsfördernd sein, wenn man die richtigen Sendungen anschaut und es mit dem Konsum nicht übertreibt.



Da hast du sicher Recht, aber wer schaut denn noch ernsthaft Dokus auf Arte oder Phoenix? Zum einen wiederholen die sich ständig, zum anderen ist die Zielgruppe wohl eher bei 70+ anzusiedeln. Und welche Unterhaltungssendungen, die gleichzeitig die Bildung fördern, gibt es denn noch? Wer wird Millionär? Die paar interessanten Fragen, die man noch nicht weiß, hat man doch in ein paar Minuten wieder vergessen. Und über Galileo ist eigentlich jedes Wort zu viel. 

Wobei ich vor einigen Wochen eine sehr interessante Doku auf Arte über Eisbären und ihre düstere Zukunft aufgrund der Eisschmelze gesehen habe. War echt mal wieder spannend und war tatsächlich mal wieder froh, eine Glotze zu haben.

Bei Spielen wird eben eine Reflektion benötigt. Knalle ich die Terroristen nur stumpf ab, oder versuche ich zu verstehen, warum die das machen?


----------



## Deanne (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher Recht, aber wer schaut denn noch ernsthaft Dokus auf Arte oder Phoenix? Zum einen wiederholen die sich ständig, zum anderen ist die Zielgruppe wohl eher bei 70+ anzusiedeln.



So ein Quatsch. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren auf besagten Sendern eine Menge interessanter Dokumentationen gesehen. Historische, naturwissenschaftliche oder auch Berichte, die sich mit Sucht oder psychischen Krankheiten auseinander gesetzt haben. Interessant und ansprechend gemacht und für jede Altersgruppe geeignet. Und selbst, wenn man nicht nur Arte und Phoenix guckt, kommt es darauf an, welches Wissen man aus einer Sendung zieht und inwiefern man dazu bereit ist, es abzuspeichern und anzuwenden.

Beispiel? 

Ich habe als Kind sehr gerne "Xena" und "Herkules" geschaut. An sich keine besonders anspruchsvollen Sendungen, aber das Wissen über die Mythen und Gottheiten der Antike hat mir später einige Pluspunkte im Lateinunterricht eingebracht.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher Recht, aber wer schaut denn noch ernsthaft Dokus auf Arte oder Phoenix? Zum einen wiederholen die sich ständig, zum anderen ist die Zielgruppe wohl eher bei 70+ anzusiedeln. Und welche Unterhaltungssendungen, die gleichzeitig die Bildung fördern, gibt es denn noch? Wer wird Millionär? Die paar interessanten Fragen, die man noch nicht weiß, hat man doch in ein paar Minuten wieder vergessen. Und über Galileo ist eigentlich jedes Wort zu viel.
> 
> Wobei ich vor einigen Wochen eine sehr interessante Doku auf Arte über Eisbären und ihre düstere Zukunft aufgrund der Eisschmelze gesehen habe. War echt mal wieder spannend und war tatsächlich mal wieder froh, eine Glotze zu haben.
> 
> Bei Spielen wird eben eine Reflektion benötigt. Knalle ich die Terroristen nur stumpf ab, oder versuche ich zu verstehen, warum die das machen?



So gehts mir mit Dokus über den 2. Weltkrieg. ^^
Seit einigen Monaten verschlinge ich ein Buch nach dem anderen über das Thema. Finds super spannend, u.a. auch die Geschichte der SS usw.

Das darfste aber keinem erzählen, sonst biste gleich als Neonazi überall unten durch. 
Selbst meine Mutter hat die Augen verdreht, als sie einen Sachbuch zum Thema SS (durch einen Zeitzeugen verfasst) bei mir auf dem Nachttisch gesehen hat. Und sie ist sonst so tolerant. 


Aber das bringt uns schon fast wieder auf die Gesellschaftsdiskussion im Nachtschwärmer.... ^^


----------



## wowfighter (8. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube die "Beziehung" ist ein RTL Fake und wenn nicht, dann hält sie nicht lange 


PS: Siegersong 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7PKH0ExT7qI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2011)

Ich frag mich ehrlich gesagt ob überhaupt jemals irgendwer ne CD von nem DSDS-Gewinner gekauft hat. Ok, eventuell bei der ersten Staffel, als das noch neu war, aber danach?


----------



## Idekoon (9. Mai 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Schaut euch Kelly Clarkson an, sie hat bei der Amerikanischen Version von DSDS gewonnen und wurde ein Weltstar.
> NoAngels haben sich sehr lange gehalten und man sieht heute immer mal wieder eine von ihnen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht also ein Weltstar aus?


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist doch, das diese Sendungen zu viel auf Publicity setzen. Alleine ein Dieter Bohlen ist Grund genug für mich, wieder abzuschalten.

Genauso werden Superstars zu Medienjunkies erzogen, die entweder alle ganz brav sind oder böse Verbrecher.

Weiter werden Gesang + Stimme einfach nicht mehr wirklich bewertet. Da wird dann von Show und Unterhaltung gesprochen.

Im krassen Gegensatz dazu ein Herr Raab, den man hier loben muss.

Natürliche Personen, egal ob Lena oder ein Durstewitz, die machen dürfen, was sie wollen. Bewertet wird noch wirklich die Musik, nicht das Aussehen oder die Show.

Da musste man nicht selbst für die Show sorgen, wie bei DSDS, sondern die Nachfragen kamen eben so rein.


----------



## floppydrive (9. Mai 2011)

Tz jetzt gewinnt der Kerl, ich dachte im TV geht es immer um Titten, also echt


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Tz jetzt gewinnt der Kerl, ich dachte im TV geht es immer um Titten, also echt



Die Zielgruppe von DSDS ist die weibliche Bravoleserschaft weil die am leichtesten zu begeistern sind und daher auch am meisten anrufen. (Und ums Anrufen gehts ja nur) 
Deswegen gewinnen auch immer bravokompatible Männer.


----------



## floppydrive (9. Mai 2011)

Na toll und ich hatte mich auf heiße Bikini Action gefreut, so wird man heute enttäuscht


----------



## Ennia (9. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Tz jetzt gewinnt der Kerl, ich dachte im TV geht es immer um Titten, also echt



Das war doch klar. Es hat bis jetzt immer nur männliche Gewinner gegeben (Selbst die einzige weibliche Gewinnerin sah aus wie ein Mann). Welcher männliche Zuseher ruft denn für diesen Schmarren an? Tendentiell rufen viel mehr Frauen beim Voting an.

Ich hab mir die letzten Sendungen für ein paar Minuten angesehen, bis die halt dan zu singen begannen und ich find die Zweitplatzierte zwar ganz hübsch (für ne fast Minderjährige), aber Verstand hat man der nicht mit auf den Weg gegeben. Im Vorstellungsfilmchen sieht man die doch mit einem anderen rummachen (damaliger Freund?) und jetzt ist sie mit dem Gewinner zusammen? Ich raff das nicht. Wie kann man sich nur so vor all dem Publikum blamieren?


----------



## shadow24 (9. Mai 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe von DSDS ist die weibliche Bravoleserschaft weil die am leichtesten zu begeistern sind und daher auch am meisten anrufen. (Und ums Anrufen gehts ja nur)
> Deswegen gewinnen auch immer bravokompatible Männer.




sauber,ich hätte es nicht besser erklären können...
genau das sieht man auch wenn man mal die qualität der stimmen der beiden vergleicht...die sarah hat ja ne gute stimme,aber dieser dussel der strunzdoof ist und mehr gekrächzt hat als alles andere gewinnt das ding?
für mich reine verarschung die sendung...


----------



## MrBlaki (9. Mai 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Schaut euch Kelly Clarkson an, sie hat bei der Amerikanischen Version von DSDS gewonnen und wurde ein Weltstar.
> NoAngels haben sich sehr lange gehalten und man sieht heute immer mal wieder eine von ihnen.



Die No Angels haben sich so lange gehalten weil es die erste Popstars Staffel war und überhaupt die erste Castingshow dieser Art, danach kamen erst DSDS und konsorten.
Sicher die No angels hatten ihren Erfolg auch mit der Musik, aber mal ehrlich die Bands die danach kamen sind nach 2-4 Monaten komplett verschwunden und man hat nichts mehr gehört, weil diese Bands sich meistens bereits getrennt hatten.
Und die No Angels mit Kelly Clarkson zu vergleichen ist auch lächerlich, die Amis haben viel mehr Geld um "Stars" zu machen.
DSDS ist eine komplette Fakesendung bei der schon nach den Castings versucht wird Kanidaten schlecht zu machen, damit diese nicht Gewinnen (was ohnehin nichts bringen würde, da die Karriere nach 2-4 Monaten vorbei wäre, davon mal abgesehen).
Und wenn die Kanidaten versuchen die Öffentlichkeit auf diese Fakes aufmerksam zu machen, wird direkt mit Vertragsstrafen gedroht. Hat man auch dieses Jahr gesehen, wie man z.B auf MSN lesen durfe hatte einer der Kanidaten Marco glaube ich, versucht zu erzählen was bei DSDS wirklich abgeht und ein paar Tage später hat er sich aufeinmal nicht mehr dazu äussern wollen. Wieso wohl? weil ihm gedroht wurde. Und es ist auch kein Wunder das es danach direkt aus der Show geflogen ist oder?
Davon mal abgesehen das die meisten Leute aus Castingshows nicht wirklich gut singen können. Aber ist ja egal, das macht am Ende das Bearbeitungsprgramm der Plattenfirma mit Hilfe von Autotune weg xD


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2011)

Dafür komm ich nicht ausm' Keller.


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2011)

Die letzten 3-4 Poster haben es wunderbar zusammengefasst, was es mit DSDS auf sich hat. In dem Sinne...es lebe die deutsche Medienlandschaft


----------



## Fipsin (9. Mai 2011)

Ach die Typen die nicht gewinnen kennt fast jeder die gewinner sind stiller als ein Grab nach maximal 2 Monaten.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Mai 2011)

Ich kann mich bei DSDS eigentlich nur an die ersten beiden Sieger erinnern. Ach, und an den schwulen, aus Offenbach stammenden Mark Medlock, weil der ne Weile wirklich präsent in den Medien war und sich ja auch für einen DSDS-Sieger recht lange gehalten hat.

Ansonsten kenn ich nur solche Fail-Kandidaten wie "Menderez", "Der Checker vom Neckar" (mir ist der Name gerade entfallen), sowie "Ich hab die Haare schön - Dabei ist alles." Sowas bleibt mir eher im Gedächtnis als ein mittelmäßiger Sänger, der keine Ausstrahlung hat und, wie ich im Falle des neuen "Superstars" an einem Bild gesehen habe, nicht mal gut aussieht.

Muss da beipflichten, dass Stefan Raab da doch schon deutlich niveauvollere Castingshows macht - hat man eigentlich bei Max Mutzke schon gesehn. Der ist zwar auch nicht so super-erfolgreich wie Lena, macht jedoch seit seinem Gewinn berufsmäßig Musik, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe - was die meisten der "Superstars" nicht mal geschafft haben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> für mich reine verarschung die sendung...




Eigentlich auch wieder nicht.

Wer wird den verarscht?

Die kleinen Mädchen die anrufen? 

Als Gegenleistung werden sie doch gut unterhalten. Sie können mitfiebern und mitleiden und die Daumen drücken und kreischen und was alles dazugehört.
Und auch "reguläre Stars" haben in dieser Bravowelt eine Halbwertszeit von maximal einem Jahr, egal ob DSDS oder nicht.

Die Kandidaten?

Selbst der aktuelle Gewinner, den der liebe Gott beim austeilen der Intelligenz eher übersehen hat, hat schon bemerkt, das es ein Wunder wäre, wenn ihn in einem Jahr noch einer kennt.
Aber das was er bis dahin erlebt hat ist doch einmalig und die Kohle stimmt auch

Die restlichen Zuschauer.

Wer wird denn gezwungen sowas anzugugucken?


Meiner Ansicht nach ist DSDS nur ein weiteres einfach gestricktes Unterhaltungsangebot von vielen, das man annehmen kann oder eben nicht.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wer wird den verarscht?
> [...]
> 
> Meiner Ansicht nach ist DSDS nur ein weiteres einfach gestricktes Unterhaltungsangebot von vielen, das man annehmen kann oder eben nicht.





Verarscht wird direkt niemand, aber im Nachhinein merken die Teenies vielleicht, bei was für einem Müll sie da angerufen haben.
Es wird unter Umständen ein paar Jährchen dauern, aber dann kommt die Einsicht. Leider zu spät und RTL hat seine Einschaltquoten bereits wieder neu verpulvert 

Aber du hast schon Recht: Solange es jemanden glücklich macht, die Sendung zu schauen... warum nicht?


----------

